# DIGGING IN ESSEX



## MYDOGOZZY (Aug 14, 2012)

HI
 NEW TO THIS SITE , I AM TRYING TO FIND SOMEWHERE TO DIG IN OR AROUND THE ESSEX AREA WITH MY TWO KIDS;HAD A BIT OF LUCK UP AT TILBURY AND AROUND ROCHFORD AREA<NOT THAT OLD THOUGH>.
 WOULD LIKE TO FIND A VICTORIAN SITE SO IF YOU COULD HELP US THAT WOULD BE GREAT OR IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A BUDDY TO DIG WITH PLEASE CONTACT ME CHEERS


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome to the site, while it's an English site by birth it has since been dominated by us Americans. I hope someone see this and can help you out....Jim


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 14, 2012)

try over here, a lot of Essex diggers last I knew, and a great bunch of folks, or er chaps!

http://www.bottledigging.org.uk/Forum/

essex tip


----------

